# BGT, Ashleigh & Pudsey, designer x breeds - opinions?



## NeverSayNever (6 May 2012)

just wondered what the people who are really against designer x breeds thoughts were on Ashleigh & Pudsey, on Britains Got Talent.

I am for one, against back yard breeding and loathe the whole designer xbreed thing with a passion.

However....    in agility circles to get a decent medium height dog it's quite popular to cross a border collie with a small breed to get the height coupled with the brains and speed.

Pudsey is, I believe, one of these who has been bred especially by Ashleigh's Mum, he  is a cross border collie, bichon frise and Chinese crested.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ancing-dog-Simon-Cowells-new-best-friend.html

Pudsey is also a hugely successful agility dog, has been at all the major finals, Crufts,Olympia and is an 'Ag Ch' (Agility Champion - no mean feat).  I would imagine, that like other similar litters Ive known bred by successful and well known competitors they were probably all spoken for with a waiting list and will have gone to competitive homes. I would also imagine the parents were fully health tested, although I dont know the people, similarly bred litters I know of always have been.

Im used to seeing x breeds like this at comps and i have to be honest that it has never crossed my mind to connect the two when dissing the 'cockerpoos' and 'labradoodles' that go for ££££. So what do we think?

Im right behind them on BGT btw


----------



## Cinnamontoast (6 May 2012)

If both parents are thoroughly health tested and only pedigree parents are used (so you can carry out the relevant health tests appropriate to the breed), then ok. What I totally object to is the ridiculous crosses with stupid names with crazy claims attached eg non shedding, hybrid vigour nonsense which appear to be bred for fashion and profit, not for the benefit of the progeny.

All dogs were originally bred for a purpose and many aren't particularly old breeds for the most part. If a dog is bred for a purpose which it then fits, surely this is evolution? Dunno, ethically, it's sound as long as the breeder health tests and can take back any puppy at any time, then fine. 

*Coughs* When is the bump due?


----------



## NeverSayNever (6 May 2012)

cinnamontoast said:



			If both parents are thoroughly health tested and only pedigree parents are used (so you can carry out the relevant health tests appropriate to the breed), then ok. What I totally object to is the ridiculous crosses with stupid names with crazy claims attached eg non shedding, hybrid vigour nonsense which appear to be bred for fashion and profit, not for the benefit of the progeny.

All dogs were originally bred for a purpose and many aren't particularly old breeds for the most part. If a dog is bred for a purpose which it then fits, surely this is evolution? Dunno, ethically, it's sound as long as the breeder health tests and can take back any puppy at any time, then fine. 

*Coughs* When is the bump due? 

Click to expand...

am due in 4 days,  ruddy fed up now lol, that said only 5% of women give birth on their due date...  now would be fine


----------



## stevieg (6 May 2012)

My OH says it nevers ceases to amaze him how much people will pay for what is essentially a 'mongrel'!!!


----------



## Vizslak (6 May 2012)

you know, if they are bred correctly to do a job and arent given ridiculous names to make them saleable its different. Again, these arent comercially bred dogs, they are bred for awaiting homes for a purpose. Similar to cockers and springers being crossed to work etc. As long as parents health tested, breeder backup and homes waiting, bred for a specific reason then I dont have a problem.

ps. get pushing!


----------



## ester (6 May 2012)

a mongrel that is bloomin good at its job(s) though. 

I don't think the dailyfail have it quite right though as they say that his mum is a pure bichon but she doesn't look like one to me in the pics, she has yellow ears


----------



## Dobiegirl (6 May 2012)

Bred for a purpose and presumabley health tested so dont have a problem. Congratulations to them for getting into the final they were brilliant.

I just hope that byb and puppy farmers dont jump on the bandwagon and sell lookalikees and charge a fortune.

Neversaynever good luck with your forthcoming event and hope it all goes well for you.


----------



## stevieg (6 May 2012)

But surely Pudsey is in the minority. My comment was a general one. 
As has already been said I think the key thing is that healthy examples of each breed are used which sadly is not always the case. And many of those people buying the 'latest thing' in dogs are none the wiser!


----------



## NeverSayNever (6 May 2012)

thanks guys - whelping box at the ready

so chuffed they got through, they were awesome


----------



## MurphysMinder (6 May 2012)

I love Pudsey!  People were just beginning to breed crosses like this for mini/midi agility when I was competing, as others have said they are bred for a purpose not as a cash cow, so don't have a problem with it.
Try a quick run round an agility course NSN, might get things started, failing that a curry!


----------



## Vizslak (6 May 2012)

eat a pineapple


----------



## NeverSayNever (6 May 2012)

MurphysMinder said:



			I love Pudsey!  People were just beginning to breed crosses like this for mini/midi agility when I was competing, as others have said they are bred for a purpose not as a cash cow, so don't have a problem with it.
Try a quick run round an agility course NSN, might get things started, failing that a curry!

Click to expand...




Vizslak said:



			eat a pineapple
		
Click to expand...

lol you guys, been there done these....  was out training young dog earlier


----------



## Cinnamontoast (6 May 2012)

NeverSayNever said:



			thanks guys - whelping box at the ready

Click to expand...

I hear an orgasm helps!


----------



## NeverSayNever (6 May 2012)

cinnamontoast said:



			I hear an orgasm helps! 

Click to expand...

couldnt possibly comment


----------



## g16 (7 May 2012)

out of interest why choose a chinese crested and a bichon? dont know much about the breeds so just wondering how they would compliment a collie for agility/ obedience etc.


----------



## EAST KENT (8 May 2012)

One thing is for sure..adverts everywhere for Pudsey dogs,there are quite a few "breeders" around here  not even doing pure bred litters anymore,if only they would take a shelter dog and not  PAY for a mongrel.


----------



## Clodagh (8 May 2012)

NeverSayNever said:



			couldnt possibly comment

Click to expand...

LOL!
I had mine a week early after leading two terriers and carrying a spade across a ploughed field to a dig out hunting.
Worked for me although OH was fed up with the inconvenience of it.


----------



## CorvusCorax (8 May 2012)

As others, if the litter is being bred for purpose/function and the parents are health tested and have proven ability in their field (see also as mentioned, gundogs or working dogs like Mali x GSD) then I have no issue, it's breeding unknowns to unknowns and attaching outlandish claims and names and charging huge amounts that rankles.


----------



## Toffee44 (8 May 2012)

NeverSayNever said:



			couldnt possibly comment

Click to expand...

Doggy Position lots 

Trust me Im a midwife ;p


----------



## NeverSayNever (8 May 2012)

Toffee44 said:



			Doggy Position lots 

Trust me Im a midwife ;p
		
Click to expand...


*wipes tea from laptop*


----------



## CAYLA (8 May 2012)

EAST KENT said:



			One thing is for sure..adverts everywhere for Pudsey dogs,there are quite a few "breeders" around here  not even doing pure bred litters anymore,if only they would take a shelter dog and not  PAY for a mongrel.

Click to expand...


^^^ This....there are going to be people now breeding these left, right and center I forsee lots of matted mongrels on the way and not many will be used for agiltiy I will bet
I am not sure how you suddenly come up with..... lets cross a crested with a bichon and whatever else went in to make an agility dog lots of breeds would fit that description without creating a new one, I would hazard a guess the rest of the litter never all went to working homes, the hair makes a huge difference to how the dog looks I would suspect shaved down the dog looks a little weird and definately massivley under shot by the looks of it.
Sorry Im still not getting it


----------



## NeverSayNever (8 May 2012)

i agree- i bet there is an influx now of cross breed 'pudseys' which is no good thing 

cayla, youd be surprised, of course i dont know them so im only guessing, but similar litters ive known bred from successful agility dogs have all been pre-booked, that said, Ive no idea if Pudseys parents were known or successful at the time or if that only came with Pudsey. 

i dont know anything about wee dogs so ive no idea about the logic of the cross Im afraid, only that its popular to cross a BC with something smaller.Some people also are desperate to get really small BC's that will measure into medium.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (8 May 2012)

Toffee44 said:



			Doggy Position lots 

Trust me Im a midwife ;p
		
Click to expand...

Sweet Jesus! 

On Sunday, Smon asked if Pudsey could breed and he'd have the puppies. Oh Lordy!


----------



## CAYLA (9 May 2012)

cinnamontoast said:



			Sweet Jesus! 

On Sunday, Smon asked if Pudsey could breed and he'd have the puppies. Oh Lordy!
		
Click to expand...

Lol, I don't watch BGT, cos it's a pile of shite...but the mothership was in despair re simons comment


----------



## Mypinkpony (9 May 2012)

cinnamontoast said:



			Sweet Jesus! 

On Sunday, Smon asked if Pudsey could breed and he'd have the puppies. Oh Lordy!
		
Click to expand...

LOL defo don't think he had a clue what it involved though as his actual words were 'I can have the PUPPY' like pudsey is just gonna make one lil pup just for him


----------

